# Ok so what is this ?



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok gang i have a few of these and have either lost the info in my feable mind or never had it so i ask ... what's this ? And what chassis is CORRECT ? And while i'm asking does anyone happen to have a pic of it correctly installed on the correct chassis ? 
Ya i know i'm not askin for much but if any place has the info yada yada. Thanks ahead !

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I know what it is!! I know what it is!!  pig


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OH you proby want me to tell you what that thing is right?? But are you going to believe me?? I know slotking will not! It is the much talked about, much vaunted, Aurora Super III. Sadly the chassis was never released. I believe that the newly developed AFX Mag chassis killed it before it could be released! Below are some pics of the complete chassis. Good luck replicating one. pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can only guess... It looks like a bracket to mount a nose pivoting lexan body on an AFX / magnatraction chassis. The side hangers clip on the basket handles, and the low center dip accommodates the slot pit. 

Was I close???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang!! I was right!!! I was typing while the picture was posted!!! LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HA, HA, beat ya to it slotcarman!!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes ya did, but I was guessing!! :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

My Super 7 by Terry Flynn. 

http://www.hcslots.com/hardencreekcars/afxsuper7.html


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet Kd. I have 2 of them set up myself :thumbsup: Not Terry flynns tho. 

Good stuff guys. Should have a made in singapore sticker too. Although AJ's also have a verion of it too.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Glad to know exactly what this is, I always thought they might have either been pure proto stuff or possibly Super III. I have 2 of them, one is complete the other is a parts car & not much else but the pan is there!, I was going to add it to a SII chassis and build from there, Good to verify that Stock SIII"s were on closed rivet AFX chassis, my complete chassis is AFX solid rivet, it has a Green/Green 6 ohm arm, dimpled Super II mags, brush cups & a 19 tooth crown. Any idea what they were going to offer for bodies, lexan I assume but what styles?

Boosted


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

We will never know what style bodies they were thinking of, sadly. Any guess would be pure conjecture. pig


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The super II also had a hinge mount body.

These pans were easy to mount but did not handle as well as the AJ pan.
I ended up removing mine(had 2 of them) and using 1 aj pan and 1 custom pan a friend made to replace them

see pics http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=350


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

slotking said:


> The super II also had a hinge mount body.
> 
> These pans were easy to mount but did not handle as well as the AJ pan.
> I ended up removing mine(had 2 of them) and using 1 aj pan and 1 custom pan a friend made to replace them
> ...


What does this have to do with an Aurora Super III?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I found some more photo's of another one that I have. Notice that it is very different from the first photo's that I posted. This makes me want to believe that at least one of these chassis that I have is bogus! Maybe both of them are bogus, who knows. I am leaning towards the later non-mag chassis in these photo's as being correct, but that as always, is pure conjecture, as I was not there to witness the events. Please note the absence of a sticker on the pan and the blue drag arm. Which would not have been my choice for the motor to power these. And there are other differences on both chassis that strike me as being a bit odd and out of place. Enjoy the photo's. pig


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Pig, I am like you that I dont know what the chassis should be, I too would lean towards a late open rivet AFX. But I would think they would have used the brush cup style as on the super 2.

As far as what this has to do with the newly released Super III, several on here believe that this style was a later attempt after the Super II, which was very expensive and other than the hot Quadra-lam arm did not bring much of a performance increase for the added dollars, so maybe this was an attempt at a "Super" chassis at cheaper cost. Just an opinion. 

Anyway these are cool finds, and between us on the board and the TF cars we have about 16 or so accounted for, it would be interesting to find out how many pans were actually made.


Boosted


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

This chassis was to be a "poor man's" Super II, so to speak. The brush cup chassis were expensive to produce. In my opinion, they would have been better off to use the cheaply produced chassis as shown and just bump up the performance of the motor. Guys would figure out how to improve the handling on their own bench over time. A friend of mine had several shoe boxes full of the "pans", so these really aren't rare by any means. The later Super III released by Auto World is a completely different animal, not even closely related to the pancake armed Aurora's. Plus it lacks factory support of any kind. JMHO pig


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK I knew I had this somewhere and I finally found it. This is how I got it so I don't know if it has been modified or not.




























It has what appears to be a standard AFX gearplate but it has a Quadralam arm in it.

The arm is really hard to turn. I pulled the plate out and the brushes appear to be in place. I will probably mess with it at a later time. I know if I decide to get it running I will insulate the pick-up shoe holders from the weight pan.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice find there bub. That should turn into a screamer!!!!

Super II magnets?? I set up a few but none with a Quad. Mean green getys em moving along just fine I can't imagine with that 20k rpm motor. (or whatever is was rated at)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the pans were to allow butyrate bodies to be mounted. they weren't part of a production run of built cars, they were accessories to compete with the Riggens and such.


----------

